# The (25m) Target Audience



## AWP (Apr 5, 2011)

*UNDECIDED*
Ovicidal01: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/ovicidal01.1640/
Seajack: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/seajack.1994/

*RANGER/ 11X OPTION 40*
Tropicana98: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/tropicana98.1840/
PineTreeMan: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/pinetreeman.2051/
Servimus: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/servimus.776/

*SPECIAL FORCES/ 18x*
La Roux: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/la-roux.2160/
Echo: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/echo.2442/
TB1077: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/tb1077.2730/
ArcticOneSix: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/arcticonesix.2568/
Ty: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/ty.3053/

*SEAL*
Smurf: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/smurf.2287/
DasBoot: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/dasboot.2517/
jtb723: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/jtb723.2694/
Buckeye: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/buckeye.1757/

*SWCC*
SkrewzLoose: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/skrewzloose.2016/ (Medical/ DOR)

*PARARESCUE*
Invictus: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/invictus.146/
Rookie: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/rookie.2326/
Nick: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/nick.273/
Jael: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/jael.1377/

*MARSOC/ MARINE RECON*
yarles87: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/yarles87.1780/
is friday: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/is-friday.2015/
AKkeith: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/akkeith.2900/
The Hate Ape: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/the-hate-ape.3029/
Jonnyb: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/jonnyb.3034/
HolyBear: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/holybear.2853/ (Selected at ASPOC/ A&S)

*SARC*
Jay: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/members/jay.2858/
---

Message a staff member with any changes.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2011)

Sorry I'm late. Updated 30 July 2011:
Das Boot
La Roux
TB1077
ArcticOneSix
jtb723
is friday
Servimus


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2011)

Updated 14 August 2011:
Buckeye


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2011)

15 August 2011:
Jay
Jael
SkrewzLoose


----------



## AWP (Oct 29, 2011)

Updated 29 October 2011:
Ty
The Hate Ape
AKkeith
Jonnyb
HolyBear

HolyBear didn't post in the "First Post" thread, but in that he was recently selected (Congrats!) I thought I'd add him.

If anyone has changed their mind or has an update of note, let me know


----------

